# Cpt code for coiling



## 10marty (Dec 5, 2011)

iS THERE A SPECIFIC CODE USED FOR COILING?  

THIS PATIENT HAD A CORONARY ARTERY-PULMONARY ARTERY FISTULA WHICH MY PHYSICIAN SUCCESSFULLY COILED WITH A 5MM COIL WHICH CREATED A COMPLETE OCCLUSION.

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.

MARTY


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 6, 2011)

10marty said:


> iS THERE A SPECIFIC CODE USED FOR COILING?
> 
> THIS PATIENT HAD A CORONARY ARTERY-PULMONARY ARTERY FISTULA WHICH MY PHYSICIAN SUCCESSFULLY COILED WITH A 5MM COIL WHICH CREATED A COMPLETE OCCLUSION.
> 
> ...


 
Marty,
 Please look at 37204-75894. That should work for you.


----------



## 10marty (Dec 6, 2011)

Theresa

Thank you for your timely response.  These are the codes he used, sometimes we just have to learn to think outside the box.

Marty


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 6, 2011)

10marty said:


> Theresa
> 
> Thank you for your timely response.  These are the codes he used, sometimes we just have to learn to think outside the box.
> 
> Marty



Yeah.


----------

